# Historic farm/ranch for sale - Oklahoma



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

REDUCED & MOTIVATED-- Home built around 1885. Renovations well began. Historic barns, windmill, 105 +/- fenced acres, pasture land and some woods, 3 ponds, creek, fruit and pecan trees, 3-4 bedrooms, 3 baths, dogtrot with French doors, new roof, new wrap around porch, lots of character and original detail.
(Also on property...old park grounds with stage, home to Grant's Bluegrass festival from 1969-2004. The entire property is eligible for listing on state's historic register which qualifies the owner for tax breaks on the cost of renovations/improvements.)

Details in link below..

http://homeslandcountrypropertyforsale.com/equine-properties/properties/ranch-for-sale-near-hugo-ok/


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful home,wish it were in oregon


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you. It is a neat place. We are hoping someone will fall in love with it and finish where we have left off.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Our farm is still for sale and we are MOTIVATED!!
Oklahoma is a great state.. someone buy our place!


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I lived in Miami Ok for a while. Building condos on monkey island. Loved the people.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Our farm/ranch is still available! Reduced price- $300k! Please see listing and feel free to ask me any questions you may have. Thanks and be blessed!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

link does not work


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Uh oh... try this one.
http://www.hugo-oklahoma-realestate...ng-Ranch-close-to-Hugo-Lake-State-Park/952032
Or look up address 856 n 4243 rd hugo, ok


----------

